# MOCK cycle troubles with lining



## Lara1979 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi, sorry I'm a new-bee at this..........

Now coming to the end of mock cycle.. Have to have an ED as I lost my ovaries at an early age.  Had mock transfer this week and was told my lining was only 3.5 ... i understand this is NOT GOOD...

Currently on Progonova starting 4mg a day, going up to 6mg and then 8mg a day.  They have now given me patches to wear on top, 2 of them to be changed every other day for the next cycle. 

I feel it wont make enough difference and i will be letting myself down further and also will i be letting my poor donor down who is a lovely person doing egg share ?!?!?!?

AH AH !!  any ideas

Dont always feel like you get much info from the clinic


----------

